# Best helmet under $100?



## kawi46 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am in the market for a new helmet, but also on a budget. I was looking at the Bell Sequence and the Giro Phase. Was just wanting others opinions or suggestions. I have also looked the Fox Flux.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

$100 will buy you a nice helmet. Just get which ever one you think looks the best. Personally, I think functionality difference will be minimal... Unless its like a Walmart brand or something.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Believe it or not Walmart carries Bell, Schwinn, and Giro helmets for both children and adults in various styles,and the most expensive I've seen was @ $35.

Ive got no problem bashing WallyWorld but gotta give credit where due.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Fox Flux IMHO. Great helmet, can be found around $60 if you find it on sale.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Been wearing an Urge Enduro-Matic for a few months now....seems people either love 'em or hate 'em....I love it! Super comfy and it's nice having that extra bit of coverage in the back (just like all the reviews say!)


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Gotta throw this in here, the best helmet for under $100 is the one that provides the best fit! Other than than that, style and place of purchase is your choice.

I have a Uvex Xp100 (now the Xp cc) that I really like.


----------



## SanDiegoDirt (Apr 14, 2009)

desertred said:


> Gotta throw this in here, the best helmet for under $100 is the one that provides the best fit! Other than than that, style and place of purchase is your choice.
> 
> I have a Uvex Xp100 (now the Xp cc) that I really like.


Another happy Uvex XP owner. $44.98 at HucknRoll.


----------



## kbrodie (Apr 11, 2010)

found the fox flux the other day for cheap at blueskycycling.com...$45


----------



## backpacker0005 (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought a Bell brand helmet at marshalls for 9.99.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Giro Hex is about $80 retail. So you can find it for less. I'm on my second one, its one of the best helmets for less than $100.


----------



## SurfaceDreamer (May 11, 2012)

As I'm new to biking in general I have to ask this question (and I'm sure it's been covered 1000 different times in just as many different ways).... is there really a different between a LBS and big box store helmet? Besides price... is one safer than the other?


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

Specialized Deviant! This will keep your face pretty in a crash:










I believe Specialized's website is selling some of these Helmets for $100.00


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

SurfaceDreamer said:


> As I'm new to biking in general I have to ask this question (and I'm sure it's been covered 1000 different times in just as many different ways).... is there really a different between a LBS and big box store helmet? Besides price... is one safer than the other?


As far as meeting the required safety standards, there should be no difference between the helmets sold at the big box stores and your LBS. However, the helmets at your LBS will generally offer more features and be a lot lighter, which all aid in assuring proper fit and comfort/breathability (depending how you ride). In addition, some of the newer helmets sold by your LBS offer additional protective coverage (additional feature) than the big box store helmets. So, yes, there is a difference, but they all should meet the minimum safety standards. Fit is the most important factor. If it doesn't fit properly, your level of protection just dropped.


----------



## SurfaceDreamer (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. I will be checking out my LBS in the next day or so and will see what they have to offer!


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

what ever you get just make sure it has good protection for the back of your head, i can live without being pretty. But i dont want to break the back of my head.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I just bought my second Bell Slant. I love the fit. Fairly inexpensive as well.


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

Kali Amara XC 31 bucks at hucknroll! Awesome helmet super cheap!


----------



## ZAMIRZ (Apr 29, 2004)

Where are you located? In hot climates, helmets like the Fox Flux and others that drop down close to your upper neck sure get hot. I couldn't survive with a helmet like that where I ride (LA/San Fernando Valley) where temps are routinely above 90 degrees for 4 to 5 months out of the year. I just picked up a Giro Athlon on sale at pricepoint for $70.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm digging my uvex


----------



## GTAggressor (May 1, 2012)

Fox Transition... looks great and offers good protection. I just got mine in. 

Amazon.com: FOX Transition Hard Shell Helmet: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## janus225 (Apr 20, 2012)

I bought a giro indicator helmet but planning on exchanging them for an athlon because my forehead is hurting. Why is that so? Is it better to get one with specific size than the universal size helmet?


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I like my Giro Hex, but nothing to compare it too as it is the only one I have owned.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 6, 2012)

I got a Louis Garneau Exo-Nerv at performance about a year ago. Great helmet IMO.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

UVEX XP here. Hucknroll has them for $32 now. Awesome fit. Very light.


----------



## Hard Licks (Apr 19, 2012)

kawi46 said:


> I am in the market for a new helmet, but also on a budget. I was looking at the Bell Sequence and the Giro Phase. Was just wanting others opinions or suggestions. I have also looked the Fox Flux.


I have a Bell Sequence and like it, but other than a minor difference in style I can't find any significant difference from my wife's Bell XLV that cost $40. The strap, fastener and adjuster are the same, and the helmets weigh the same.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Uvex XP 100


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

mefistofeles said:


> Specialized Deviant! This will keep your face pretty


Keep *my* face pretty? :skep:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Not bad for $55 shipped. Amazon.com: Giro Feature Mountain Bike Helmet: Sports & Outdoors


----------

